

You Shouldn't Worry About Landing Gear Malfunctions - tptacek
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/transport/2013/07/la_guardia_landing_gear_malfunction_the_southwest_flight_wasn_t_in_great.html

======
tptacek
This is Patrick Smith of Salon "Ask The Pilot" fame (Ask The Pilot being the
single best thing about old Salon).

